# Hygrophila sp 'Brown'?



## 2ManyHobbies

I picked this up a while back through Singapore plants simply labeled Hygrophila sp. Brown. Anyone ever seen anything like it?


----------



## bigstick120

Havent seen this one, does it grow in typical hygro fashion? IE fast as all get out?!?!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Link? I think I may actually have an idea what it is. It would be helpful to know where it came from. I'd like to try to get some flowers in any case.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies

Now that it is established it does grow quite fast. Any suggestion how to get flowers?

I picked this one up from Mark @ Anubias Design via Singapore plants.


----------



## asukawashere

Step one to flowering would be emersing it, especially if it tends to be low-growing or creeping as the stem in your photo appears. If it's taller, allowing it to grow up out of the water would potentially work. Hard to say what would trigger flowering without knowing at least the genus (catch 22 much?). Growing a bunch of stems and trying different conditions is the safest bet.


----------



## bigstick120

If you dont have the means to grow it emersed, it could also flower by floating it.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies

bigstick120 said:


> If you dont have the means to grow it emersed, it could also flower by floating it.


Oh yeah!


----------



## catwat

It might be what was introduced years ago as Hygrophila 'Thai', although not a true ID. Check out the second picture:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/46564-rare-plants-sale.html

If this is the same plant, it has brown/bronze colored leaves and grows as fast as Hygro 'Tiger' and Hygro 'Bold'.


----------



## Trail_Mix

Any success in flowering or propagating? Hygro sp. 'Thai' is the same as sp. 'Brown' right? With Hygrophilas, I've noticed that oftentimes, the leaves will vary in color and form a lot depending on their conditions and thus it can get really confusing sometimes, at least for me, and I love Hygros!


----------



## 2ManyHobbies

A few of us flowered it a while ago, still no seeds. I just put a stem of it outside. Let's see what happens.


----------



## asukawashere

Mine went to seed (and, of course, flowered beforehand), but I'm not sure I saved anything. I want to say I did, but I'll have to check my seed jar. No idea if any seeds are fertile, if I did save them, or even if the pods have mature seeds inside. I just know my plant made lots of fruit and then promptly died. '


----------



## 4f1hmi

I have the same plant . I got a single leaf last year. Now they grow crazy. I will post pics later.


----------



## madmax

I know this is an old thread, but I was looking for info on Hygrophila sp 'Brown' for an article I'm writing for a local club and noticed that a picture of the flower is needed to help ID. Well here you go. 

In fact, if anybody has any info other than growing requirements please chime in. It will help me with my article!


Thanks,

Tim Gross


----------



## Cavan Allen

This is most likely _H. polysperma_. I'd really need to have a good pressed specimen and a microscope. But you have a scope and you should be able to find a good key...


----------



## miremonster

What's the submersed habit of that Hygrophila sp. "Brown"? Partially horizontal? Could it be the same as the "Staurogyne sp. Brown" here? : 
http://www.arowana-im.com.ua/product_info.php?cPath=251_246&products_id=8410
http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/staurogyne-sp-brown-t32862.html
(I suspect that's also a Hygrophila polysperma variant. - Apparently it's often believed that a Hygrophila-like plant with creeping submerged growth must be a Staurogyne)

Btw., an example where apparently an author name of a botanical name was misconceived:
http://www.arowana-im.com.ua/product_info.php?cPath=251_246&products_id=8782
Robert Brown, abbreviated R. Br., is the author of the name Hygrophila angustifolia. They have taken 2ManyHobbies' photo of the emersed Hygrophila sp. "Brown" that's with certainty not H. angustifolia.


----------



## madmax

Hey miremonster. For me it grows erect, for the most part, when grown emersed. The submersed growth is very different from the pictures of Staurogyne sp. 'Brown' that you shared. I absolutely must get some of that though. Here is a picture of one of my stems grown submersed.

Cavan, I'll put a flower under the stereoscope to get more details. It flowers quite frequently.




Tim Gross


----------



## miremonster

Hello Tim, thank you, now I have a better idea of that Hygro. Looks really different. If that one, the "Staurogyne sp. Brown", 'Tiger', 'Bold' etc. are indeed H. polysperma forms, that species is really very variable.

@Cavan: I couldn't find out yet which Hygro species are closest to H. polysperma. Do you have information about that? 
Maybe it's isolated from the rest of the genus. In that paper from 2008 (I've only access to the abstract and preview) http://www.readcube.com/articles/10...tracking_action=preview_click&show_checkout=1 Hemiadelphis is distinguished from Hygrophila, and on The Plant List the only species of that genus is Hemiadelphis polysperma (= Hygrophila polysperma).

-Heiko


----------



## anubias6439

I know a gentleman that has the plant as pictured in the very beginning. The leaves are not elongated as exhibited in Staurogyne pictures on the foreign website. If this plant is a variety of H. polysperma, its growing habits are very different. Growth is slower and more horizontal.


----------



## miremonster

anubias6439 said:


> I know a gentleman that has the plant as pictured in the very beginning. The leaves are not elongated as exhibited in Staurogyne pictures on the foreign website. If this plant is a variety of H. polysperma, its growing habits are very different. Growth is slower and more horizontal.


 Also the other, apparently different plant (my links) with the commercial name "Staurogyne sp. Brown" grows horizontal. Perhaps more than 2ManyHobbies' H. sp. 'Brown', who knows.


----------



## Cavan Allen

miremonster said:


> @Cavan: I couldn't find out yet which Hygro species are closest to H. polysperma. Do you have information about that?
> Maybe it's isolated from the rest of the genus. In that paper from 2008 (I've only access to the abstract and preview) http://www.readcube.com/articles/10...tracking_action=preview_click&show_checkout=1 Hemiadelphis is distinguished from Hygrophila, and on The Plant List the only species of that genus is Hemiadelphis polysperma (= Hygrophila polysperma).
> 
> -Heiko


_Hygrophila_ with terminal inflorescences are far and few between, but I believe there is at least one other Asian species like that. That said, there is not much information available; _Hygrophila_ is much in need of revision.


----------



## miremonster

Thank you; maybe H. polysperma differs from all other Hygros with terminal inflorescences by 2 instead of 4 stamens. Just found "Flora of Ceylon" on google books: according to them Hemiadelphis is monotypic (polysperma only) and differs from Hygrophila by the 2 stamens. But we'll see what the taxonomists will do (hopefully)...
http://books.google.de/books?id=Lv9...EwAA#v=onepage&q=hemiadelphis stamens&f=false


----------

